# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Soi kèo Pháp vs Uruguay 21h00 ngày 06/07, World Cup 2018

## 188bongda

Soi kèo Pháp vs Uruguay
Uruguay chưa bao giờ là đối thủ dễ chơi ở đấu trường World Cup. Họ là đội bóng giàu thành tích ở sân chơi này. 13 lần góp mặt, trong đó 2 lần lọt vào đến chung kết (1930 và 1950) là bảng thành tích rất đáng chú ý của La Celeste. Dẫu vậy, thời huy hoàng đó đã qua rất lâu rồi. Không mấy ai nghĩ Uruguay có thể đi sâu tại World Cup 2018 đến thế này.
Trích tin soi kèo cá độ từ trang tại đây : http://www.188bongda.com/
Trong khi đó, ĐT Pháp vẫn luôn là ông lớn của môn thể thao vua. Gà Trống đã từng 14 lần tham dự World Cup. Thành tích tốt nhất của họ là chức vô địch năm 1998 và Á quân năm 2006. Năm nay, Les Bleus cũng là một trong những ứng cử viên sáng giá cho chiếc cúp vàng.
Tiến hành đặt cược tại cado188 theo hệ thống 188bet link hay link mới mỗi ngày không bị chặn
Cả hai đội đều đã có màn trình diễn rất thuyết phục trong thời gian qua. Với La Celeste, đội ngũ soi kèo Pháp vs Uruguay nhận thấy, họ đã có mạch toàn thắng suốt từ đầu World Cup 2018 đến nay. Ở vòng bảng, Suarez và đồng đội lần lượt giành chiến thắng 1-0 trước Ai Cập và Ả Rập Xê Út. Tiếp đó, họ đánh bại chủ nhà Nga với 3-0. Uruguay xếp đầu bảng A với 9 điểm tuyệt đối trước khi bước vào vòng 16 đội. Gần đây nhất, họ đánh bại ĐKVĐ châu  u Bồ Đào Nha 2-1 để giành vé vào chơi trận tứ kết. Như vậy, sau 4 trận đấu, Uruguay ghi được 7 bàn và chỉ mới để thủng lưới duy nhất 1 bàn.

Phía bên kia, tuyển Pháp cũng có cho mình những trận đấu rất ấn tượng. Thống kê từ soi kèo Pháp vs Uruguay cho biết, Gà Trống đã bất bại 4 trận liên tiếp với 3 thắng, 1 hòa. Tại vòng bảng, họ lần lượt giành chiến thắng trước ĐT Australia (2-1) và ĐT Peru (1-0). Tiếp đến, Les Bleus chia điểm với ĐT Đan Mạch. Họ cán đích ở ngôi đầu bảng C với 7 điểm. Tại vòng 1/8, Pháp chạm trán ĐT Argentina. Thầy trò HLV Deschamps đã xuất sắc đánh bại Messi và đồng đội với tỷ số 4-3. Tính đến hiện tại, Pháp đã ghi được 7 bàn và phải vào lưới nhặt bóng 4 lần.
Xem thêm hướng dẫn đăng ký tài khoản cá cược nhanh và chi tiết nhất tại 188BET
Với những gì thể hiện thời gian qua, cả hai đội đều cho thấy mình rất đáng gờm. Chuyên gia soi kèo Pháp vs Uruguay nhận định, trận tứ kết giữa cả hai sẽ rất sôi nổi với màn đôi công chất lượng. Tuy nhiên, Pháp vẫn mang dáng dấp của một nhà vô địch hơn. Vì vậy nhiều khả năng, Gà Trống sẽ giành chiến thắng sau trận đấu này sau hiệp phụ hoặc loạt sút penalty cân não.
Dự đoán tỷ số:
Pháp 1-1 Uruguay. Xỉu cả trận (Pháp giành chiến thắng trong loạt sút luân lưu)

----------

